# Cities: Skylines (Linux/Steam) on FreeBSD



## cusp (Oct 5, 2016)

Just wondering, is anyone here running Cities: Skylines on FreeBSD using the Linux Steam client?

I am currently building a dedicated FreeBSD box and that would be one killer game I'd like to play (I love city building games).


----------



## SirDice (Oct 6, 2016)

Most modern (Linux) Steam games require a newer GLIBC than the one the Linux emulation provides. I've had more luck running Steam games on Wine but even that is a bit of a hit and miss. Some games work, some don't.


----------



## kpa (Oct 6, 2016)

One possible solution is to set up a Linux jail with Debian bootstrap that has the newer GLIBC. Not sure how up to date this is but it's a start:

Thread 41470


----------



## SirDice (Oct 6, 2016)

kpa said:


> One possible solution is to set up a Linux jail with Debian bootstrap that has the newer GLIBC.


I've tried that too, couldn't get anything Steam related working. Steam itself wasn't a problem but any game would simply core dump. Gave up in the end.

Some background, I had Arma 2 (dedicated server) running for quite a while. Had tried the Linux version but never got it working stable. Running it through Wine worked like a charm. 

Arma 3 (dedicated server), never worked. Not through Wine, not through Linux emulation, not with a Debian jail. Opted to go for a Linux VPS in the end, that one has been working stable for at least a year now.


----------



## cusp (Oct 6, 2016)

argh, pity. Maybe in the next FreeBSD-11 releases it'll be working. There was some work done on the Linuxulator. Thanks for the idea about the debian jail and link, kpa.


----------



## cmanns (Oct 7, 2016)

cusp said:


> Just wondering, is anyone here running Cities: Skylines on FreeBSD using the Linux Steam client?
> 
> I am currently building a dedicated FreeBSD box and that would be one killer game I'd like to play (I love city building games).



The game is using Unity, so I can't quite say fully whether it would work. 

 Tested Rust, 7 Days to Die, Amnesia- they all use Unity and failed to load various ways (Missing dep) 

https://github.com/SteamOnFreeBSD/SteamOnFreeBSD

^This indeed works, it is a bit messy but has been improved a bunch. Basically if you can figure out what dependancies are missing the game may just work! 

Can say 99% of the source engine games play fine. Portal, Half-Life, Counter-Strike's....






^This features Counter-Strike and Portal, was live streamed to YouTube via OBS. Sadly my audio capture broke as I started streaming but there is indeed audio, and it was recordable but stopped. 

You'll need FreeBSD 11 or TrueOS (PC-BSD) to use SteamOnFreeBSD

Much luck.


----------



## cabriofahrer (Dec 1, 2016)

cmanns said:


> ^This indeed works, it is a bit messy but has been improved a bunch. Basically if you can figure out what dependancies are missing the game may just work!



Could you please explain how that worked for you? I tried to follow the installation instructions but after

"Extract steam.tar.gz as root: tar -zxvf steam.tar.gz -C /" which gave the following output:


```
root@elvis69:/usr/home/test/steambsd # tar -zxvf steam_latest.tar.gz -C /
x ./
x ./usr/
x ./usr/bin/
x ./usr/bin/steamdeps
x ./usr/bin/steam
x ./usr/lib/
x ./usr/lib/steam/
x ./usr/lib/steam/bootstraplinux_ubuntu12_32.tar.xz
x ./usr/share/
x ./usr/share/applications/
x ./usr/share/applications/steam.desktop
x ./usr/share/pixmaps/
x ./usr/share/pixmaps/steam.png
x ./usr/share/pixmaps/steam_tray_mono.png
x ./usr/share/icons/
x ./usr/share/icons/hicolor/
x ./usr/share/icons/hicolor/256x256/
x ./usr/share/icons/hicolor/256x256/apps/
x ./usr/share/icons/hicolor/256x256/apps/steam.png
x ./usr/share/icons/hicolor/16x16/
x ./usr/share/icons/hicolor/16x16/apps/
x ./usr/share/icons/hicolor/16x16/apps/steam.png
x ./usr/share/icons/hicolor/24x24/
x ./usr/share/icons/hicolor/24x24/apps/
x ./usr/share/icons/hicolor/24x24/apps/steam.png
x ./usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/
x ./usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps/
x ./usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps/steam.png
x ./usr/share/icons/hicolor/32x32/
x ./usr/share/icons/hicolor/32x32/apps/
x ./usr/share/icons/hicolor/32x32/apps/steam.png
x ./usr/share/man/
x ./usr/share/man/man6/
x ./usr/share/man/man6/steam.6.gz
x ./usr/share/doc/
x ./usr/share/doc/steam-launcher/
x ./usr/share/doc/steam-launcher/changelog.gz
x ./usr/share/doc/steam-launcher/copyright
x ./usr/share/doc/steam/
x ./usr/share/doc/steam/README
x ./usr/share/doc/steam/steam_install_agreement.txt.gz
x ./lib/
x ./lib/udev/
x ./lib/udev/rules.d/
x ./lib/udev/rules.d/60-HTC-Vive-perms.rules
x ./lib/udev/rules.d/99-steam-controller-perms.rules
x ./etc/
x ./etc/apt/
x ./etc/apt/trusted.gpg.d/
x ./etc/apt/trusted.gpg.d/steam.gpg
x ./etc/apt/sources.list.d/
x ./etc/apt/sources.list.d/steam.list
root@elvis69:/usr/home/test/steambsd #
```

When I then do "steam" (as user) I get a window with the following message:

"Couldn't set up Steam data - please contact technical support"

After doing "steam" (as user) for a second time, I get another window with this message:
"Couldn't find Steam content, did you move it?" with the options to "Reinstall" or "Search".

Two hidden folders ".steam" and ".local/share/Steam" are created in the home directory (/home/test/), but they do not contain the scripts "install.sh" or "steamrun.sh", neither do they appear in the above shown extraction output. So what am I missing here?


----------



## abishai (Dec 3, 2016)

cmanns said:


> The game is using Unity, so I can't quite say fully whether it would work.


I ran unity game (Wasteland 2) a year ago when tested linux emulation, but without sound as pi mutexes was not implemented and unity uses pulseaudio. I think now situation can be even better. Ubuntu 12 was used in `/compat`. Not bothered with steam, just got game archive from torrents.


----------

